# Any of these females on UKM?



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

Came across this web page on a bloggers site & wondered if any of these were members?

http://artsyspot.com/tough-gals/


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

some of those are men with small bikinis


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

akalatengo said:


> some of those are men with small bikinis


:laugh:


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Sy. said:


> http://artsyspot.com/img/weird/tough-gals/tough-gals21.jpg
> 
> that one?


I wonder where he got his boots from? not that I want to buy any........


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

akalatengo said:


> some of those are men with small bikinis


That's a bit rude fella.

They all have worked very hard to get their bodies. Some of them look beautiful and have fantastic bodies as well.

Pay a compliment instead, even if they arent your cup of tea sexually, why dont you pay a compliment to the female athletes for their hard work in the gym, instead of saying something derrogatory?

You know what they all have in common though, something that you dont have... a picture of yourself. You diss these fantastic female athletes sexually from behind your computer screen with a picture of a cartoon as your avatar.

Why not pay a compliment, like 'well done ladies, lots of hard work to achieve a body like that'.

Far more suitable than saying anything derrogatary sexually about them?

For the record, if we're talking sex, yeah id like to bang them, i bet they are amazing in bed and in the off season when they get all their curves as well it would be amazing! Lovely shapely big ass and big breasts would be beautiful, i think im big enough to be able to handle them as well...unlike 99% of the guys who say 'ewww they look like men', maybe they look like men to those guys because they are far more muscular than the guys who come out with that p*ssy sh1t...

I think these chicks should just put a gimp mask on those men and whip them all night long, infact im sure many men pay 200 quid an hour for these women to do that to them! :lol: Yes mistress, no mistress, sure mistress, here's my credit card mistress... 'Good boy, now wait in this box until mistress returns'... (mistress goes off and gets hammered into the bed by her huge ripped bodybuilder boyfriend) comes back and says 'Slave, give me your money now bitch'...

'Sure mistress, take my money'.

(Mistress takes weak pathetic slave's money and spends it on herself and her big ripped bodybuilder boyfriend)


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Gotta admit some look off putting, but some on there are fkn nice!










Quite big, but something about her:


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Britbb said:


> That's a bit rude fella.


my apologies if I have offended you


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

> That's a bit rude fella.
> 
> They all have worked very hard to get their bodies. Some of them look beautiful and have fantastic bodies as well.
> 
> ...


well said could not agree more


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

akalatengo said:


> my apologies if I have offended you


You did offend me. These women have put in a lot of hard work on their bodies for you to dismiss them by calling some of them 'men in bikinis'.

At least show some appreciation for their hard work and their physique as an athlete, rather than how attracted you are to them, you see what i mean?

Anyway, apology accepted, enjoy the site.


----------



## matt1989 (Jun 24, 2010)

Some amazing physiques there! A couple of them I find incredibly hot!!

The one in the gold in particular!!


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

yeah some are nice

some of them that look abit manly in the face is that due to having alot of testosterone frequently?


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

scary thing is i would sleep with them all


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

shes hot too

realy pretty face

anyone know who she is?


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Some of them were stunning!!! some I am afraid, have gone too far and are showing clear signs of heavy androgen use which detracts from an otherwise very good physique.

This one looks very similar to my Miss! :thumb: she would need a boob job to look exactly like the pic though ha ha



SD


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

akalatengo said:


> some of those are men with small bikinis


Stereotypical mindless comment, by someone who does not post a real photo of themselves in theor avi.

Its a bodybuilding forum, the women in the link that the op has posted have worked blady hard to get like that.

Meh can't think od a educational informed long post right now

I'm sure someone will have/do that. But comments like that are not needed.

Regards


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

oliver Roberts said:


> scary thing is i would sleep with them all


Hell yeh :thumbup1:


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> Hell yeh :thumbup1:


Wouldn't say no if the opportunity arose!

Only turns me off when the woman takes the steroid abuse to the point where their facial features become masculine.


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

x2


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

\ said:


> That's a bit rude fella.
> 
> They all have worked very hard to get their bodies. Some of them look beautiful and have fantastic bodies as well.
> 
> ...


Lol funny how the comment was coming from someone with no avi pic, he's probably one ugly [email protected]@rd!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

alot of hardwork and time put in


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

One or two of them are mega hot. Most of them totally repulse me though.

But female BBing is always going to be like that. Fair play to them though, that is their idea of perfection and so be it.


----------



## matt1989 (Jun 24, 2010)

Bettyboo said:


> Stereotypical mindless comment, by someone who does not post a real photo of themselves in theor avi.
> 
> Its a bodybuilding forum, the women in the link that the op has posted have worked blady hard to get like that.
> 
> ...


don't worry britbb had it covered!


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

From a bodybuilding point of view they look phenomenal and probably are in a better shape then most of the so called cave man haters,let's take a rational look , shall we ? Considering its a lot harder for a female to add lean mass then a man and she is still better then you should just learn to appreciate .as for them being attractive , they are just like any other females ! Some you do and some you don't


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Now, this is my idea of a sexy woman!

The classic white british middle class londoner 'bridget jones' style girl who has her office middle management job and spends 4 nights a week with 'the girls' giggling and going out to the 'oh so trendy artiste' sites of hoxton/brick lane/shoreditch to mingle in abundance with the russel brand/pete dogherty style men who wear their tight trousers, elf pointy suede boots, bowler hat, greasy black curly hair down to their shoulders, 10 stone frame and ripped leather jacket whilst smoking their roll-up tobacco and pouring a pint through their mouth to settle into their small but apparent little beer gut.

Awww how 'cute', There she is. Every white british middle class londoner girl's dream of having 'Mr darcy' next to her as well as the super bad boy 'player', none other than public schoolboy hugh grant!

HMMMM NOT!! GIMME ONE OF THE FEMALE HOTTIES FROM THE FEMALE BODYBUILDER SELCTION INSTEAD PLEASE!!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Britbb said:


> Now, this is my idea of a sexy woman!
> 
> The classic white british middle class londoner 'bridget jones' style girl who has her office middle management job and spends 4 nights a week with 'the girls' giggling and going out to the 'oh so trendy artiste' sites of hoxton/brick lane/shoreditch to mingle in abundance with the russel brand/pete dogherty style men who wear their tight trousers, elf pointy suede boots, bowler hat, greasy black curly hair down to their shoulders, 10 stone frame and ripped leather jacket whilst smoking their roll-up tobacco and pouring a pint through their mouth to settle into their small but apparent little beer gut.
> 
> ...


 :lol: You have your moments! :laugh:


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

As a man I don't find female body builders attractive when they go too far with the aas

and thats simply because they can end up looking more like a man than a woman, its not the size but the changes to the face that puts me off.

But that doesn't mean their hardwork and commitment should not be applauded, and I am sure there are people out there that dont mind the look at all.


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

Britbb said:


> Now, this is my idea of a sexy woman!
> 
> The classic white british middle class londoner 'bridget jones' style girl who has her office middle management job and spends 4 nights a week with 'the girls' giggling and going out to the 'oh so trendy artiste' sites of hoxton/brick lane/shoreditch to mingle in abundance with the russel brand/pete dogherty style men who wear their tight trousers, elf pointy suede boots, bowler hat, greasy black curly hair down to their shoulders, 10 stone frame and ripped leather jacket whilst smoking their roll-up tobacco and pouring a pint through their mouth to settle into their small but apparent little beer gut.
> 
> ...


lol i read this before you edited it

i thought you were being serious lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Who gives a s.hit if we find them attractive or not. IT'S BODYBUILDING!!! Not many woman find male bodybuilders hot (usually they all do when drunk).

Get over the attractive thing guys, it's not about that. It's about pushing your body, male or female.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Britbb said:


> Now, this is my idea of a sexy woman!
> 
> The classic white british middle class londoner 'bridget jones' style girl who has her office middle management job and spends 4 nights a week with 'the girls' giggling and going out to the 'oh so trendy artiste' sites of hoxton/brick lane/shoreditch to mingle in abundance with the russel brand/pete dogherty style men who wear their tight trousers, elf pointy suede boots, bowler hat, greasy black curly hair down to their shoulders, 10 stone frame and ripped leather jacket whilst smoking their roll-up tobacco and pouring a pint through their mouth to settle into their small but apparent little beer gut.
> 
> ...


 :lol: It's true tbh. What you described in that paragraph is my number one hate, the skinny 9 stone pencil neck in check shirt, mop hair cut, skinny jeans, all star trainers or some gay coloured plimsoles and a scarf with some bangles, pastey white usually. The depressing thing is theres so many hot birds that go for that :cursing:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

another one of these threads ? LMAO ....none of these women care whether you find them attractive or not - they're doing a-ok without your input 

Women bbers dont train to get laid, they train for themselves - maybe more of you betafooks with skinny legs would do well to take some of that determination and turn it into something useful [iMO]


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> :lol: It's true tbh. What you described in that paragraph is my number one hate, the skinny 9 stone pencil neck in check shirt, mop hair cut, skinny jeans, all star trainers or some gay coloured plimsoles and a scarf with some bangles, pastey white usually. The depressing thing is theres so many hot birds that go for that :cursing:


Everybody talks about this look and how it is so popular with ladies, but I haven't seen it myself. Perhaps it must be something in the cities :whistling:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Everybody talks about this look and how it is so popular with ladies, but I haven't seen it myself. Perhaps it must be something in the cities :whistling:


yup its the cities mate, not outside of city, Im from a big city and moved out a year ago to a smaller town and the town is ok tbh nothing like I've described, but when I go back into city for night out jesus christ, russel brands everywhere, guys that weigh 8 stone with 10 stone birds :lol: :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Jem said:


> another one of these threads ? LMAO ....none of these women care whether you find them attractive or not - they're doing a-ok without your input
> 
> Women bbers dont train to get laid, they train for themselves - maybe more of you betafooks with skinny legs would do well to take some of that determination and turn it into something useful [iMO]


OI!my legs aren't skinny they are just nicely toned :whistling:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> OI!my legs aren't skinny they are just nicely toned :whistling:


 :cursing: you used the 't' word :lol:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> yup its the cities mate, not outside of city, Im from a big city and moved out a year ago to a smaller town and the town is ok tbh nothing like I've described, but when I go back into city for night out jesus christ, russel brands everywhere, guys that weigh 8 stone with 10 stone birds :lol: :lol:


Put a stone on and you should be ready to bag one then :thumb: :lol:


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> yup its the cities mate, not outside of city, Im from a big city and moved out a year ago to a smaller town and the town is ok tbh nothing like I've described, but when I go back into city for night out jesus christ, russel brands everywhere, guys that weigh 8 stone with 10 stone birds :lol: :lol:


hate that

i actually saw a guy wearing jeggings the other day, fckn jeggings :lol: i cant even wear those :cursing:


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

Jem said:


> another one of these threads ? LMAO ....none of these women care whether you find them attractive or not - they're doing a-ok without your input
> 
> [iMO]


No its not another one of them threads, i just wanted to know if any of the ladies were members.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Jem said:


> :cursing: you used the 't' word :lol:


You love that word so shhh  .



LittleChris said:


> Put a stone on and you should be ready to bag one then :thumb: :lol:


I'll get there before you then, you've got 3 stone to put on before your ready to bag one :thumbup1:



stephy said:


> hate that
> 
> i actually saw a guy wearing jeggings the other day, fckn jeggings :lol: i cant even wear those :cursing:


Lmao, gay. Why can't you wear jeggings? What happened to birds wearing those wet look leggings I fkn loved them.


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Britbb said:


> Now, this is my idea of a sexy woman!
> 
> The classic white british middle class londoner 'bridget jones' style girl who has her office middle management job and spends 4 nights a week with 'the girls' giggling and going out to the 'oh so trendy artiste' sites of hoxton/brick lane/shoreditch to mingle in abundance with the russel brand/pete dogherty style men who wear their tight trousers, elf pointy suede boots, bowler hat, greasy black curly hair down to their shoulders, 10 stone frame and ripped leather jacket whilst smoking their roll-up tobacco and pouring a pint through their mouth to settle into their small but apparent little beer gut.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

This is so true. That or the younger girls seem to go for the pretty little boy band look alikes!


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> You love that word so shhh  .
> 
> I'll get there before you then, you've got 3 stone to put on before your ready to bag one :thumbup1:
> 
> Lmao, gay. Why can't you wear jeggings? What happened to birds wearing those wet look leggings I fkn loved them.


 cos they only look good on birds with skinny legs :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

stephy said:


> cos they only look good on birds with skinny legs :lol:


Your not fat though.... lol.

And your a glasgow bird, Glasgow birds have so much better taste then edin birds imo. Thats why you don't like the russel brand types, but in edin they love it, fkn shyt like!


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Jem said:


> another one of these threads ? LMAO ....none of these women care whether you find them attractive or not - they're doing a-ok without your input
> 
> Women bbers dont train to get laid, they train for themselves - *maybe more of you betafooks with skinny legs* would do well to take some of that determination and turn it into something useful [iMO]


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Your not fat though.... lol.
> 
> And your a glasgow bird, Glasgow birds have so much better taste then edin birds imo. Thats why you don't like the russel brand types, but in edin they love it, fkn shyt like!


 im not fat but i dont have the legs for things like that :tongue:

anytime ive been out in edin ive never even noticed the guys, the girls take it to diff levels there aswell, never seen some hair so big :lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> OI!my legs aren't skinny they are just nicely toned :whistling:


I'm sure playing football keeps em lovely! :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

stephy said:


> im not fat but i dont have the legs for things like that :tongue:
> 
> anytime ive been out in edin ive never even noticed the guys, the girls take it to diff levels there aswell, never seen some hair so big :lol:


stephy :confused1: I live in leggings and jeggings !!! they look soooo much better on trained legs - get 'em on and show those curves girlie ...hosepipes are only good on men's biceps ...forget skinny legs - rancid things for men and women alike :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

> The classic white british middle class londoner 'bridget jones' style girl who has her office middle management job and spends 4 nights a week with 'the girls' giggling and going out to the 'oh so trendy artiste' sites of hoxton/brick lane/shoreditch to mingle in abundance with the russel brand/pete dogherty style men who wear their tight trousers, elf pointy suede boots, bowler hat, greasy black curly hair down to their shoulders, 10 stone frame and ripped leather jacket whilst smoking their roll-up tobacco and pouring a pint through their mouth to settle into their small but apparent little beer gut.


Thats one side of the equasion the other could be

Working class girl hitting the gym every other day, not going out on the **** or drinking or having much/any form of social life outside of the gym, detatched from normal society because of looks, so only converses with outher bodybuilders, constantly dieting and stuffing chicken breast and rice down themselves plus a host of other supplements and shakes every three waking hours, moody, grouchy- obsessed with their bodies and putting on muscle/cutting, crave attention,injecting and popping juice, causing enlarged clits, scarred injection sites, mood swings,rashes, period problems, severe body oudor, acne -

AAAAhhhhhhh how cute a woman iron head with her dream bad boy man alpha dutch scott

makes Bridget sound not so bad me thinks.


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

Jem said:


> stephy :confused1: I live in leggings and jeggings !!! they look soooo much better on trained legs - get 'em on and show those curves girlie ...hosepipes are only good on men's biceps ...forget skinny legs - rancid things for men and women alike :laugh:


 aw i just dont feel right in them at all :confused1: maybe cos my legs are quite short too i dunno lol


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

romper stomper said:


> Thats one side of the equasion the other could be
> 
> Working class girl hitting the gym every other day, not going out on the **** or drinking or having much/any form of social life outside of the gym, detatched from normal society because of looks, so only converses with outher bodybuilders, constantly dieting and stuffing chicken breast and rice down themselves plus a host of other supplements and shakes every three waking hours, moody, grouchy- obsessed with their bodies and putting on muscle/cutting, crave attention,injecting and popping juice, causing enlarged clits, scarred injection sites, mood swings,rashes, period problems, severe body oudor, acne -
> 
> ...


some of this is very true actually


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Smitch said:


> I'm sure playing football keeps em lovely! :lol:


Can't play footie mate, imo I find I work legs well when driving car foot down on accelerator, brake and clutch works calves well. Walking up stairs to my bedroom works my quads...


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

akalatengo said:


> some of those are men with small bikinis


thats a $hit comment on a bodybuilding website!.... :ban:


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

this one is my friend helle neilson..


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

avril said:


> thats a $hit comment on a bodybuilding website!.... :ban:


it IS given that this a site about muscle...but everyone's entitled to their opinion.

i think britbb was a bit out of order, going off on one just because some guys stated their opinion. all that's required is for him to give his opinion back, in support of their physiques.....

as emma has said, these girls aren't in it to pick up guys like the ones slating them. so there's no need to get all defensive. :cool2:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

^Omfg now I feel tiny.

Thats impressive tho.


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

coflex said:


> it IS given that this a site about muscle...but everyone's entitled to their opinion.
> 
> i think britbb was a bit out of order, going off on one just because some guys stated their opinion. all that's required is for him to give his opinion back, in support of their physiques.....
> 
> as emma has said, these girls aren't in it to pick up guys like the ones slating them. so there's no need to get all defensive. :cool2:


wind your neck in..i wasnt speaking to you...i was giving my opinion...as i in the past have been likened to a man in a bikini..and so the comment..i found offensive.


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

avril said:


> wind your neck in..i wasnt speaking to you...i was giving my opinion...as i in the past have been likened to a man in a bikini..and so the comment..i found offensive.


you mis-understand me if you thought i was going off on one lol. i would hazard a guess that you only get those those comments directed at you come competition time. ?


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

Bottom line is we all like somthing diffrent and thats just fine


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

coflex said:


> you mis-understand me if you thought i was going off on one lol. i would hazard a guess that you only get those those comments directed at you come competition time. ?


Avril is bigger than most bbers i know and having known her for years personally as well i can understand why she would take offence as its only ever those with insecurities that feel the need to make such fukish comments.

Gimme a bbing chick anyday over a girl in the street,at least their showing some sort of focus in their life other than chasing money and getting bladdered with their mates as their aim in life,whilst they slowly get older,fatter and moan about it as they go whilst not doing a thing about it other than comment bitterly about those who do look after themselves


----------



## johnlondon (Feb 12, 2009)

Britbb said:


> That's a bit rude fella.
> 
> They all have worked very hard to get their bodies. Some of them look beautiful and have fantastic bodies as well.
> 
> ...


 :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon:


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

coflex said:


> you mis-understand me if you thought i was going off on one lol. i would hazard a guess that you only get those those comments directed at you come competition time. ?


yes i got it all the time and its pretty naff getting them...and i certainly dont like to see someone saying things like that about females that have worked damn hard..

yes its not everyone cup of tea..and if they cannot stop themselves from scathing comments..they should just not comment at all...

i get the hump about it...and these comments usually come from wee skinny blokes who could only dream of getting the muscularity that these women get..

sorry if i sounded off at you..but it really fkin annoys me.

women get a hard enough time about having muscle..whether its a small amount or a huge amount..without actually getting attacked for it on a much loved muscle site such as this one..


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I'd rather have a woman with a bit too much muscle than too little any day of the week.

Nothing worse than grabbing hold of a saggy bit of skin like you do with most girls that don't work out, even if they are thin and look in relatively good shape.


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

I've been converted!

I was in a club on Friday night and there was a lass there that had legs to make me jealous (not too hard to do) as well as a perfectly toned top half. I've never been interested in muscly women before but I was bowled over as I could really really appreciate what it must have taken to get to that level of shape. Its hard enough for men to get big and maintain it but even harder for females. I think it was admiration and awe but I fell in love!

Live and let live hey!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

> some of this is very true actually


I know


----------



## DarkTranquility (Jul 30, 2010)

Sy. said:


> http://artsyspot.com/img/weird/tough-gals/tough-gals21.jpg
> 
> that one?


She was on the Louis Theroux documentary about bodybuilding, I believe. Hard work or not, I think most people would be taken-aback by such an androgen-ravaged female face.


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

avril said:


> yes i got it all the time and its pretty naff getting them...and i certainly dont like to see someone saying things like that about females that have worked damn hard..
> 
> yes its not everyone cup of tea..and if they cannot stop themselves from scathing comments..they should just not comment at all...
> 
> ...


no problem avril. it's understandable.

my only point being, that if a woman endevours in a sport, which as it's main aim, is to gain more muscle mass and definition, which is generally thought of as a male attribute, then the un-educated are gonna have an opinion on it that you aren't gonna like.

i agree though that it's a bit off to see those comments on a bbg forum. x


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Britbb said:


> Now, this is my idea of a sexy woman!
> 
> The classic white british middle class londoner 'bridget jones' style girl who has her office middle management job and spends 4 nights a week with 'the girls' giggling and going out to the 'oh so trendy artiste' sites of hoxton/brick lane/shoreditch to mingle in abundance with the russel brand/pete dogherty style men who wear their tight trousers, elf pointy suede boots, bowler hat, greasy black curly hair down to their shoulders, 10 stone frame and ripped leather jacket whilst smoking their roll-up tobacco and pouring a pint through their mouth to settle into their small but apparent little beer gut.
> 
> ...


Why the fcuk are you always going on about artistes and russell brand etc? FFS dude, can't you get your "philosophies" heard anywhere else? Virtually all of your posts refer to this now. Is it just because you're not getting any pu55y and russell brand is? Seriously dude, get over it!

And for the record, some of the women look amazing and some of them have overdone it with the test. They don't have carte blanche from criticism just because they've put a lot of effort in. Lenda murray looks amazing, as does dayana cadeau, but Kim Chizevsky (I think it is anyway) looked very masculine when she was competing and that's why she was discouraged from competing in the O any more. Fair enough, the "men in bikinis" post wasn't the most tactful, but tbf it does accurately describe the appearance of a few of them. Respect has to be earned, you don't just command respect because you're a female bodybuilder who shied away from var in favour of tren!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

flip side of the coin.... some of the girls on that site (inc some who's pics were copied onto this thread) are NOT bodybuilders and dnt even look as if they train lol.... :whistling:

As you were... :devil2:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> flip side of the coin.... some of the girls on that site (inc some who's pics were copied onto this thread) are NOT bodybuilders and dnt even look as if they train lol.... :whistling:
> 
> As you were... :devil2:


Saucer of milk? :whistling:

:lol:


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

Zara-Leoni said:


> flip side of the coin.... some of the girls on that site (inc some who's pics were copied onto this thread) are NOT bodybuilders and dnt even look as if they train lol.... :whistling:
> 
> As you were... :devil2:


yip..nothing more than t/ts and @ss...


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

Smitch said:


> Saucer of milk? :whistling:
> 
> :lol:


make mine skimmed please...meaow xxxxx


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

AlasTTTair said:


> Why the fcuk are you always going on about artistes and russell brand etc? FFS dude, can't you get your "philosophies" heard anywhere else? Virtually all of your posts refer to this now. Is it just because you're not getting any pu55y and russell brand is? Seriously dude, get over it!
> 
> And for the record, some of the women look amazing and some of them have overdone it with the test. They don't have carte blanche from criticism just because they've put a lot of effort in. Lenda murray looks amazing, as does dayana cadeau, but Kim Chizevsky (I think it is anyway) looked very masculine when she was competing and that's why she was discouraged from competing in the O any more. Fair enough, the "men in bikinis" post wasn't the most tactful, but tbf it does accurately describe the appearance of a few of them. Respect has to be earned, you don't just command respect because you're a female bodybuilder who shied away from var in favour of tren!


Relax.

In real life it doesnt bother me at all and i say each to their own. I treat people on who they are as a person, not for what they look like.

What my internet sarcasm is trying to show is the way that people (women in particular) of certain classes/areas of the country are totally influenced by the trends within the media. Totally 'owned' so to speak.

The same would be for those that instaantly judge bodybuilders (male or female) and instantly presume 'arrogance' and cant see the sporting side or the sculpture side behind it, but the first thing that springs to their mind (cos its been conditioned into them) is 'vanity' or 'he wants to be hard' or some crap like that. Then, the same soft bodied little nobodies will sit back in the pub each night, down some lager into their guts whilst munching on some pork scratchings for their dinner and relish the thought of wayne rooney scoring a 'cracker' for united in 'da game' at the weekend.

I dont hate russel brand personally, he might be a nice guy who gives lots of money to charity, in which case fair play to the guy and i would shake his hand and wish him well.

The whole situation is just a product of the media and the images throughout different fashion era's they try to promote. So it is interesting to see which parts of uk society are affected by it the most you see. Something i find interesting (i studied social policy at uni so i guess im that way inclined to try to analyse things like this, then put it in a sarcastic way on an internet forum).

As for me, im doing well mate, just finished things with a brazilian pornstar i was playing with and now have another date on thursday  Soon as i get the real 'connection' i will settle down. Thanks for your concern though for how many women i get.

It's just a bit of tongue in cheek sarcasm :beer:


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

> yip..nothing more than t/ts and @ss...


Yup and there absolutely nothing better than a bit of that av


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

> In real life it doesnt bother me at all and i say each to their own. I treat people on who they are as a person, not for what they look like


BOLLOX mate- if Susan Boyle un famous lookalike- (who was a really nice interesting articulate and educated) invited you to a trendy nigh joint, where you will be seen by many who you know -you would be there would you ??


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

> I dont hate russel brand personally, he might be a nice guy who gives lots of money to charity, in which case fair play to the guy and i would shake his hand and wish him well.


I would smash his freaking stupid head in with a freaking pick axe - a scrawny scruffy piece of fecking sthi - no matter what he gives to charity i would just like do the idiot


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Gotta admit some look off putting, but some on there are fkn nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shes absolutely amazing!

I think im in love!


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

DarkTranquility said:


> She was on the Louis Theroux documentary about bodybuilding, I believe. Hard work or not, I think most people would be taken-aback by such an androgen-ravaged female face.


Yeah i recognised her off the doc aswell.

STILL NO ANSWER TO THE ORIGINAL QUESTION:

Are any of these ladies MEMBERS on here?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> flip side of the coin.... some of the girls on that site (inc some who's pics were copied onto this thread) are NOT bodybuilders and dnt even look as if they train lol.... :whistling:
> 
> As you were... :devil2:


You couldnt let me just w4nk in piece could you!

Already had one ruined today by the missus coming home early from work


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

> Are any of these ladies MEMBERS on here?


NO


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

romper stomper said:


> BOLLOX mate- if Susan Boyle un famous lookalike- (who was a really nice interesting articulate and educated) invited you to a trendy nigh joint, where you will be seen by many who you know -you would be there would you ??


You're kidding right? Susan boyle? Shes a hottie mate, what u on about 

In terms of sexual attraction of course i judge, but in terms of what i think of them as a person then looks dont matter. I wouldnt meet someone i didnt find sexually attractive to go on a date anyway tho, what would be the point?

For susan boyle though, whoa man, hottie mchotness!!


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

romper stomper said:


> NO


Cheers fella, got there in the end :laugh:

Reps!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Britbb said:


> Relax.
> 
> In real life it doesnt bother me at all and i say each to their own. I treat people on who they are as a person, not for what they look like.
> 
> ...


I actually agree with all the points made here mate and the whole situation also annoys me. I usually like your posts mate, but it's just that I've seen you repeat the whole russel brand/ trendy artiste thing pretty much verbatim about six times in the last few days and just felt it was getting a bit tiresome


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

God said:


> lol what's wrong with the guy? You seem a tad angry


romper stomper is a quiet demure pussy cat of a man..hes very caring and sensitive too..i dont know where you are getting the idea that hes angry..

i love him..


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

Irish Beast said:


> Shes absolutely amazing!
> 
> I think im in love!


looks like shes never even seen the inside of a gym...so dont know whats shes doing amongst bbers..


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

stephy said:


> hate that
> 
> i actually saw a guy wearing jeggings the other day, fckn jeggings :lol: i cant even wear those :cursing:


Urgh *vom*


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

whats wrong with a man wearing jeggings you insensitive clod.

(storms off in his jeggings to buy a snood)


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

avril said:


> looks like shes never even seen the inside of a gym...so dont know whats shes doing amongst bbers..


my point exactly. If the guy on the site thinks shes a bodybuilder and therefor unattractive, no wonder he has issues with ones who DO actually train......


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Smitch said:


> Saucer of milk? :whistling:
> 
> :lol:


Yeah.... You totally missed my point didn't you......?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

avril said:


> looks like shes never even seen the inside of a gym...so dont know whats shes doing amongst bbers..


She can play with my kettle bells all day long.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Jalapa said:


> whats wrong with a man wearing jeggings you insensitive clod.
> 
> (storms off in his jeggings to buy a snood)


This.


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

HAHA, mint


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Beklet said:


> This.


Oh all that is good and holy, my eyes, my beautiful eyes... why in jebus name would any MAN do such a thing...


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

On a serious note. I find female bodybuilders more of an inspiration than the men anyday. The amount of work, self belief and dedication required is pure awesomeness.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

Beklet said:


> This.


colours a bit ropey!! 

i say he make more money out of being skinny and looking like that than people on here training their ****s off thatl slag him off!


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

hands greyphantom some eyebleach


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Beklet said:


> This.


Jesus christ almighty there is just no need......! :blink:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

^You know you all will slag that guy off but funny thing is at the end of the day hes probs ploughing every 16-20 year old in site :lol: !.

But yeah that pic makes me ill....


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

to be fair to the lad as bad as the jeggins are, he probably earns a fortune, lives a top lifestyle and as more p.u.s.s.y clinging to him than half the uk-m put together!

thats his lifestyle and this is ours

everyone to their own!

slagging pale skinny guys off is just as bad as the idiots slagging female bb's off and everyone was quick to jump on the bandwagon of flaming and giving do-gooder speeches when it was people slagging the female bb's off, but yet its ok to slag these guys off for waring jeggins, shirts and plimsols and having greasy hair and a 10 stone frame!

seems very fair and equal!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

what the hell is a jegging? where did the word come from and why oh why would any man think its cool to wear, skinny or buff... its just not right...


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Greyphantom said:


> what the hell is a jegging? where did the word come from and why oh why would any man think its cool to wear, skinny or buff... its just not right...


Leggings.

Leggings in a jean like material = Jeggings.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I dont see the problem

Muscles or not, an ugly person is an ugly person (man or women), Surely your allowed an opinion??

So if a bird has muscles and is facially attractive then fair play, if shes ugly, well there are many ugly birds around without muscles lol

I found some attaractive, some ugly, but thats my opinion

I am however jealous of a lot of their legs as they are better than mine:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

:lol:


----------



## chrisj28 (Sep 20, 2008)

Theres a lot of double standards here and immature attitudes.

If a heaviliy muscled guy posts a picture of himself there would be a lot of a55 licking and asking advice.

Someone posts pictures of heavily muscled women and all the shi tty comments come out.

Who said muscle belongs to men anyway anyone who has the willpower drive determination to build muscle has my respect man or woman.

Rant over.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)

chrisj28 said:


> Theres a lot of double standards here and immature attitudes.
> 
> If a heaviliy muscled guy posts a picture of himself there would be a lot of a55 licking and asking advice.
> 
> ...


this word keeps coming up and is a bit of a joke tbh. why respect someone for taking up a hobby?


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Im gonna buy me a pair of those jeggings as soon as i get a chance. I will look SEXEH!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

1russ100 said:


> this word keeps coming up and is a bit of a joke tbh. why respect someone for taking up a hobby?


Lol, yeah I found that funny

who the fck cares if you got lumps on your body or not??

Not a worthy reason to respect someone is it???

Certainly won't get any from me, nor do I expect any myself

I put a lot of hard work and dedication into [email protected], so your going to respect a [email protected] now lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)

jw007 said:


> Lol, yeah I found that funny
> 
> who the fck cares if you got lumps on your body or not??
> 
> ...


i think you sarted a thread on this before?


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

WHat??? Guys are wearing leggings now????? what the hell!!! Bad enough I cant get to a mirror in the gym because these lads are using their hair straighteners there...


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Lol, yeah I found that funny
> 
> who the fck cares if you got lumps on your body or not??
> 
> ...


Aah but unfortunately in order to validate this claim you need to substantiate it with pictorial evidence ...so erm nope, no respect earned for that one


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

1russ100 said:


> this word keeps coming up and is a bit of a joke tbh. why respect someone for taking up a hobby?


Apparently, because we lift weights, we then have to offer blind respect to anyone else who chooses to do so. Therefore, we have to say that this woman looks awesome or we're breaking the bodybuilding law:










"Wow she looks awesome, massive respect for her dedication!!!" etc

However, lets take off our blinkers for a minute and she looks like a complete mess. She looks like a male bodybuilder in a wig. She does have a great physique and I'm sure it was very hard to attain but she's clearly fcuked herself up for life and will forever be an outcast from society. If Lenda murray can continually win the ms olympia without fcuking up her face for life then it's a shame that less successful competitors have do destroy all their femininity like this.

I think it's great if women want to transform their physiques, but let's be reality here - this woman looks like an absolute mess, although I would kill for her physique (minus the bikini of course). However, after reading other members' posts, people on this forum seem to have been brainwashed into thinking they have to say "wow she looks awesome" or they're being disrespectful.

Notice how Iris Kyle does NOT look like a mess; she does look fantastic:










If you can't tell the difference you're blind!

Regardless of whether they do it to look attractive (I'm sure they don't), I highly doubt that the women consciously set out to remove all traces of their femininity. Frankly, if this is their aim, then I'd state that they have some psychological issues. However, this is not the case for most, and I imagine that when all's said and done and the woman in the first picture has quit bbing and removed her blinkers, she'll realised that she's fcuked herself up permanently, and yes she does look like a man!


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

wow....an invitation to get your winky out in public, jw007...

don't get that everyday...


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

Jem said:
 

> Aah but unfortunately in order to validate this claim you need to substantiate it with pictorial evidence ...so erm nope, no respect earned for that one


Erm... respect given, no need for pics :laugh:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

djmacka said:


> Erm... respect given, no need for pics :laugh:


Fcuk off, pics or I call bullsh1t! :lol:


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

everyones face reacts differently to a diet...ive seen girls who are shredded and still retain a plump girly face...whereas many including myself..end up with a face like the big girl in pic above iris...

yes too many go to far...but some get away with it and some dont..after all its all down to genetics too and how your fat leaves the body during a diet..and if there is no fat left on the face..then obviously the brows and cheek bones and jaw lines are going to be more prominent....i think anyway...


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

avril said:


> everyones face reacts differently to a diet...ive seen girls who are shredded and still retain a plump girly face...whereas many including myself..end up with a face like the big girl in pic above iris...
> 
> yes too many go to far...but some get away with it and some dont..after all its all down to genetics too and how your fat leaves the body during a diet..and if there is no fat left on the face..then obviously the brows and cheek bones and jaw lines are going to be more prominent....i think anyway...


You are right avril and obv you have personal experience of female competition. It is true that female competitors' faces do temporarily appear more masculine as body fat gets very low. However, effects such as enlarged mandibles, facial hair growth etc are not temporary and are not the result of a low body fat


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

I have never met a girl bigger than me, not sure how I would react to it, I want to try it!! lol. I mean just a hug would be ok but how weird would that be after hugging size 6-10 girls for years lol :confused1: . Maybe it would be fun to have girl you could wrestle with, that could be kinky! If I wrestled with mine she would get squished ha ha

SD


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

^Tbh about the whole facial situation theres male bbers who look about 70 and they are only in late 20's. So I think something screwed up along the line somewhere...

On the female bber I agree with you, but a lot of those women are chassing a goal, i.e. the pro's they want to be the best and are willing to do ANYTHING to get that. Just like the mr olympians, most females that I know of will say for example jay cutler is horrid and all that muscle looks horrible, hes far too big etc etc.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Jem said:


> Aah but unfortunately in order to validate this claim you need to substantiate it with pictorial evidence ...so erm nope, no respect earned for that one





coflex said:


> wow....an invitation to get your winky out in public, jw007...
> 
> don't get that everyday...


I would suggest a pic of my screwed up face, depicting both pain and pleasure as Im about to emabark on vinegar stroke:thumb:

You would be able to tell instantly that from the expression how much dedication actually really goes into banging one out.....

Like some of the bodybuilder have that ultra drawn "comp" face I would suggest the level of distortion of my vinegar stroke face would be of adeqaute indication to the level of dedication AND hard work


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

avril said:


> everyones face reacts differently to a diet...ive seen girls who are shredded and still retain a plump girly face...whereas many including myself..end up with a face like the big girl in pic above iris...
> 
> yes too many go to far...but some get away with it and some dont..after all its all down to genetics too and how your fat leaves the body during a diet..and if there is no fat left on the face..then obviously the brows and cheek bones and jaw lines are going to be more prominent....i think anyway...


To be fair Avril, Bird in 1st pic would look rank diet or no diet (unless of course you like that look)


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

jw007 said:


> I would suggest a pic of my screwed up face, depicting both pain and pleasure as Im about to emabark on vinegar stroke:thumb:
> 
> You would be able to tell instantly that from the expression how much dedication actually really goes into banging one out.....
> 
> Like some of the bodybuilder have that ultra drawn "comp" face I would suggest the level of distortion of my vinegar stroke face would be of adeqaute indication to the level of dedication AND hard work


Loving the analogy ...erm ..no need for pics.... 'vinegar stroke' [ewww:surrender:] was more than enough for my feeble imagination :no: :lol:


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

Diego Forlan?


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

WaxOnWaxOff said:


> Diego Forlan?


Weeman?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Aggie Dulsen

I believe she is/was sponsored by LA Muscle...


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Maria Calo Wallace, she was in the Louis Theroux documentary.


----------



## matt1989 (Jun 24, 2010)

bodies i personally find hot in terms of female bodybuilding...


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

I've kept quieter than usual on this thread but its worth saying in light of earlier posts.

I commented that some of those girls are NOT bodybuilders and have no place being included as such. Some look like they have never even been in a gym tbh.....

Some looked pretty dammed good to me.... the middle ground kinda ones.

Some, to me, although they look dammed impressive and have got amazing bodies, are bigger than I would personally like to look, and have suffered more obvious virilisation than I would be prepared to accept.

BUT. I am not saying they look disgusting or too big or anything else at all tbh.... who am I to judge? Just because I personally dont want to look that way does not mean there is anything wrong with it. I also dont want to be a size 6 skinny bird.... in fact there are loads of looks I would hate, so not wanting to look like them gives me no place to criticise. Some men think that *I* look disgusting and am too muscular, I get told this from time to time by drunk people 

This is why I think we have no right to judge or make such statements whether we are male OR female.

Guys... who gives a flying **** if you find them attractive or not? Sure as hell they aint losing any sleep over it. And when they get up on that stage they are there to be judged on their physique, not how many guys in the audience want to shag them.

Trust me... there are MANY male bodybuilders who are so hideously ugly that even a paper bag couldn't help them... yet when we see them we comment on the quality of their physique, NOT their looks.

So for ME personally.... yes.... Its a step to far and yes, I find what its done to their looks not so pleasant. BUT.... I cannot criticise as its their choice and to do so would be hypocritical as I myself have gone further than what most girls (and many men) in society finds "normal"....


----------



## matt1989 (Jun 24, 2010)

think you hit the nail on the head zara..


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

1Tonne said:


> Im gonna buy me a pair of those jeggings as soon as i get a chance. I will look SEXEH!


Please dont.

If I can even stop one person........



jw007 said:


> Lol, yeah I found that funny
> 
> who the fck cares if you got lumps on your body or not??
> 
> ...


Meh.... I respect what they have achieved and the effort they put in.... not them as a person cos I dont know them. Dont see any harm in respecting what they have done knowing how hard it is? Respecting the PERSON.... no. Different thing altogether 



SD said:


> WHat??? Guys are wearing leggings now????? what the hell!!! Bad enough I cant get to a mirror in the gym because these lads are using their hair straighteners there...


Oh mate dnt get me started....

whats with the lads now and these "vests" they wear out that look like dresses over their jeans?????? long at the front and back, cut up the sides but front and back bottom edge is rounded off if you know what i mean? and the thing comes down to their knees... and they are wearing skinny jeans.....

The world has gone to shit :sad:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

AlasTTTair said:


> Apparently, because we lift weights, we then have to offer blind respect to anyone else who chooses to do so. Therefore, we have to say that this woman looks awesome or we're breaking the bodybuilding law:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1st one Aggie Dulsen and yes she looks bad.

As said before fck me what a physique etc but jesus christ she looks.... bad.

Thing is, I also think Iris Kyle looks bad.

Difference is Iris being black looks less haggard, and she was better looking than Aggie to start with. Look at Iris's hairline... and imagine her face with short hair....

AMAZING physiques yes and fantastic athletes. Sexually attractive? No.

Does it matter? No.

They are doing what they want to do and thats their choice.



avril said:


> everyones face reacts differently to a diet...ive seen girls who are shredded and still retain a plump girly face...whereas many including myself..end up with a face like the big girl in pic above iris...
> 
> yes too many go to far...but some get away with it and some dont..after all its all down to genetics too and how your fat leaves the body during a diet..and if there is no fat left on the face..then obviously the brows and cheek bones and jaw lines are going to be more prominent....i think anyway...


Avril... even dieted down ur face isnt as bad as Aggies. Be honest... you and I both know that the 2 of us are amongst the strongest supporters for female bodybuilders and always fight their corner in threads like this... but if you are 100% honest you cannot say Aggie looks good on OR offseason. To be fair she was never a looker to start with. Massive androgen use has added to the problem and made her what she is now. Awesome physique, horrible face.



jw007 said:


> To be fair Avril, Bird in 1st pic would look rank diet or no diet (unless of course you like that look)


She does....


----------



## Hard&amp;Heavy! (Jun 18, 2010)

Respect to all the FBB's.

Wish I had the commitment and willpower to train as hard, and diet as hard!

total respect to them all!

Ian.


----------

